# how to remove paint from pvc windows



## poppy1 (16 Jan 2008)

Hi All
We are nearly ready to move into our new house we built by direct labour, alot of cleaning to do.  
I tried using white spirits to remove the paint from around the brown pvc windows but no joy!!
Any other suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## secman (16 Jan 2008)

Hi ,
We had the same problem and found the best item was the decorator wipes we sourced in B&Q. But it was still a long pain in the butt slog. Took 3 of us practically a whole day. Good luck, don't envy you. 

Secman


----------



## murphaph (6 Feb 2008)

Nail polish remover wipes. The acetone kind. Funny, I was just doing the very same thing yesterday!


----------



## Megan (6 Feb 2008)

Vinegar is what my window fitter told me to use and it worked.


----------



## Silvergirl (6 Feb 2008)

My next door neighbour used son of a gun for his downpipes and fascia for paint and cement - left them lovely and shiney too - might work for windows?


----------



## poppy1 (7 Feb 2008)

thanks guys 
i found swarfega wipes and they were great, and lots of elbow grease!! must try the vinegar and son of a gun as bought the last pack of wipes in b&q and cant find them since!!!


----------

